# Noccalula Falls



## The_Pearl_Poet (Jul 23, 2012)

I would like some comments and critiques before I print this image. Thanks.


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 23, 2012)

oooooooh sweet.  I'm trying to poke holes in the exposure, but I can't.  I think it is a very nicely exposed image, to be sure.  Perhaps the only thing I notice slightly...is right where the water is about to fall from the ledge...there seems to be possibly some lost information...pretty blown out on my screen.  I think if I cold get more detail out of that small area...bingo.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 23, 2012)

I'd probly clone out the people.  highlights/shadows adjust might be able to bring down the falls a bit and even bring in more detail in some of the shadow areas.

what was it like in color?


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 23, 2012)

ooops... didn't even notice those people.  Yup...out with them...unless it's people you know and they are there for that reason...or something like that.


----------



## The_Pearl_Poet (Jul 23, 2012)

Guys, thanks for the critiques. I personally like the people because I think that they help add scale to the waterfall.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 23, 2012)

kinda like this is the way my brain was drifting.


----------



## The_Pearl_Poet (Jul 23, 2012)

After looking at your edit, I agree on the people. The image is cleaner without them.


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 23, 2012)

I think the falls are scaled well enough by the ledge where the water is falling...but they do give scale....if you notice them


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 23, 2012)

I did more, played with the history brush, trying to add some depth to the rocks and more black/white vs gray.  

maybe it work, maybe not.  *shrugs*  I'm bored and this is a fun image to play with.... lol

thumbnail sucks, but click it and see large size and I like the depth/detail of the large cliff rocks.


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 23, 2012)

The_Pearl_Poet said:


> Guys, thanks for the critiques. I personally like the people because I think that they help add scale to the waterfall.



I was having a delima on that very thing when first viewing, I liked the people for the scale, it's a large fall, yet at the same time...as you noticed...it's cleaner without them.  Your call though obviously, lol.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Jul 24, 2012)

Its an awesome shot I would remove the people but that is it.


----------



## Rick58 (Jul 24, 2012)

I agree with Ernicus. To me it needs a tad more contrast. Just a tad. There's just a very slight muddiness (if that's even a word...LOL). Much better with the people removed. Beautiful Shot.


----------



## digital flower (Jul 24, 2012)

Rick58 said:


> I agree with Ernicus. To me it needs a tad more contrast. Just a tad. There's just a very slight muddiness (if that's even a word...LOL). Much better with the people removed. Beautiful Shot.



Yes muddiness is a word. I agree about the contrast.


----------



## The_Pearl_Poet (Jul 24, 2012)

This is the current edit.


----------



## Rick58 (Jul 24, 2012)

You cleared up the muddiness nicely but it appears a little dark, at least on my work monitor. You lost the foliage detail. Maybe others will see it differently. With the overall "haze" gone does look better, just a little dark


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 24, 2012)

I see it the same on my monitor at work as well.  too dark, shadow detail lost.


----------



## The_Pearl_Poet (Jul 24, 2012)

I pulled down the contrast some as well as the black point.


----------



## Rick58 (Jul 24, 2012)

Perfect!


----------



## Ernicus (Jul 24, 2012)

Now you just get to see how well your monitor is calibrated with whatever lab you use, lol.  I finally have mine working right with our lab at work.  Took a week to dial it in since my laptop sucks, but before all my stuff came out dark, even when looked right on my computer, lol.  

Hope it comes out nice for you.  Cool place to shoot.


----------

